# Flawed covid definitions, data and modelling



## Amity Island (Dec 12, 2022)

Well worth a watch.









						Flawed Covid definitions, data and modelling
					

Watch now (35 min) | An end of year review




					wherearethenumbers.substack.com


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 12, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Well worth a watch.


Judging by the first 5-10 minutes it's a best of collection from the disinformation groups HART and PANDA. (Includes hits like: PCR has false-positive rate (which everyone's ignoring), unvaccinated are undercounted, people who get run over by a car are counted as killed by COVID if they'd had a positive test in the past 28 days, etc.)

For more on HART, check out some of the leaked chats (they were as bad at operational security as they are at science): 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1421397013078360064


----------



## Amity Island (Dec 12, 2022)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Judging by the first 5-10 minutes it's a best of collection from the disinformation groups HART and PANDA. (Includes hits like: PCR has false-positive rate (which everyone's ignoring), unvaccinated are undercounted, people who get run over by a car are counted as killed by COVID if they'd had a positive test in the past 28 days, etc.)
> 
> For more on HART, check out some of the leaked chats (they were as bad at operational security as they are at science):
> 
> ...


@Bruce Stephens would you be able to comment on the actual presentation, data, conclusions?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 12, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Some of the these thoeries would be easy to debunk. One theory was about neodymium magnets sticking to the arm at the injection site.


You'd think. My guess is that (like the rest of us) most of the members of HART think it's just too silly to worry about, but don't want to upset the surely tiny number who believe it.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 12, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> I think for a quid, it would be worth a try, just for the fun of it.


I'm sure that people have, but another part of the conspiracy is that some doses (perhaps many) aren't real, so even if I produced a video showing that I'm not magnetic that wouldn't mean anything. (Also, since this "gives people magnetic arms" part of the conspiracy is so obviously silly I'm not entirely sure that anyone genuinely believe it.)


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 12, 2022)

Anyone who thinks a vaccine can be magnetic is scientifically ignorant. I'll not take @Amity Island's quid, but I'll bet £10,000 against that quid that nobody's vaccinated arm will be magnetic.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 12, 2022)

Skin has oil, moisture, and has a little flexibility. Altogether that can allow small objects to stick a little.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403072097702797317


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 12, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> The question is, do neodymeium magnets stick to the injection site?


The problem is that they do, kind of. (My guess is that the women trying to demonstrate with her key (which shouldn't stick with magnetism) was just a bit more nervous (so sweaty) giving evidence and so the key slipped off; I presume she'd successfully stuck the key onto her arm before.)

But also, any number of videos demonstrating that things don't stick to arms aren't going to mean anything since another conspiracy is that not everyone got the real vaccine. (And obviously, we have two arms and I suspect most of us can't remember which arm was injected after a few weeks.)









						CORRECTION-Fact Check-'Magnet test' does not prove COVID-19 jabs contain metal or a microchip
					

Correction Jun 25, 2021: An earlier version of this check incorrectly described the mechanism of MRI scans and gave an incomplete account of the weak magnetic interactions relating to the human body. These sentences have been removed as they have no bearing on the verdict...




					www.reuters.com
				












						Explained: Why Magnets Stick To Vaccination Sites (Or Your Nose)
					

Source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQT8vfwomvs    Viral videos showing magnets sticking to the skin near a vaccination site are just a new twist on an old carnival trick. Magnets, coins, and other smooth objects will stick to skin if it's just very slightly oily. Remove the oil, and the...




					www.metabunk.org


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 13, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> It's clear (the magnet) _doesn't_ stick to anywhere else _but_ the injection site. If you listen to the people in the video, the magnet _only_ sticks at the injection site and _not_ near or around that area. The magnet pull can also be clearly felt by the public testing it.


That's what it looks like, and maybe feels like, in the right social context.

Think about it from both sides though. Suppose there's nothing happening beyond light things kind of sticking to moist or oily skin (which is what most people think). There's no benefit in trying to show that: there's lots and lots of ways failure can be explained away, and that's what'll happen.

In contrast, if there _is _something, especially if it happens with everyone that's vaccinated with an mRNA vaccine, that ought to be easy to demonstrate, and to demonstrate in the presence of conjurors who can devise ways to avoid the possibilities like moisture (things they'd use to fake it). And that would be wonderful for the likes of Aseem Malholtra who want the vaccines banned, and great for GB News and others. And yet nothing from anyone even slightly reputable. It's a joke, and I think almost nobody actually believes it.

It would be a problem to explain: there were suggestions that people who'd had mRNA vaccines would die if they had to have MRIs (because of the build up of whatever it's supposed to be that makes them magnetic) but there's been no reports of any problems. Also no reports that anyone's seen anything from CT scans (I presume a few will have had CT scans or at least X-rays covering injection sites).


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 13, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Try it, its the only way to find out.


Suppose it doesn't work for me. I've learned nothing (and have a little magnet that I've no other use for).


Amity Island said:


> Also the comments suggest magnetism not oily skin.


But they didn't try (say) a little thin paper between the magnet and arm, or baby powder (or an alcohol swab) to make sure there's not much oil. They didn't even have a bowl of water, soap, sponge, and some towels. No curiosity, because in truth they know it's just entertainment and there's nothing surprising actually happening.


----------



## Inka (Dec 13, 2022)

I’ve got neodymium magnets and they don’t and didn’t stick to my Covid vaccination site. I’ve tried one just now (on both arms). Also, shortly after my vaccination I was using a magnet and in my fear of getting it near my pump, I pulled the hand holding it up near my upper arm because I was trying to juggle a load of things and was panicking about it damaging my pump. I know it was my vaccinated arm because I suddenly panicked about my Libre then remembered it was in the other arm. (I chose to have the Covid vaccination in my non-Libre arm two or three days before that). So, even then, the magnet wasn’t sticking to my arm, and they’re strong little things so if there was anything in my arm to attract it, I’d have felt it.

I think @mikeyB ’s £10,000 is safe!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 15, 2022)

Thanks for that, @Amity Island, I can now see where this ludicrous magnetic vaccine arises from. So, these magnetic beans  are used to manufacture the vaccines. They aren't part of the vaccine, because they can be re-used in the process.

So what if the parts of the vaccine show an affinity to magnets, do you think vaccinations stay stay in situ forever? How is your body supposed to manufacture antibodies to the the disease if the vaccine just stayed forever in one little place? It's an intra muscular injection. Muscles cannot manufacture antibodies.

You'd be in big trouble if your insulin just stayed in in one place. I know that isn't IM, but I once had a patient when I was  GP who was woman to man trans, and came in monthly for his Testosterone injection. This particular injection is almost like syrup, and is injected into the largest muscle in the body - the gluteus maximus. He would have back quick enough if that stayed in one place, I can assure you!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 15, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> So what if the parts of the vaccine show an affinity to magnets, do you think vaccinations stay stay in situ forever?


And if they did, they'd need to be in the 0.3ml of clear looking fluid, and end up in the muscle (I guess a cm or so under the skin). In its own way it's surely as silly as the idea that the vaccines contain graphene nanobots which self organise into 5G machines once injected.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 15, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> Thanks for that, @Amity Island, I can now see where this ludicrous magnetic vaccine arises from.


My guess is that it actually came from someone who remembered people showing how bottle tops and things could stick to skin and thought it would be a laugh to try and suggest it as a vaccine side effect and see how many people would fall for it.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 15, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Their (those doctors) concern seems to be about how these magnetic particles (if present in the vaccine after manufacture) affect the body.


So your theory is reduced now that some of these these magnetic particles are present in the vaccine. Rubbish.

You use insulin that has been totally manufactured by fungi or E.Coli bacteria that have been genetically manipulated to produce human insulin. Have you found any bacteria or fungi in your insulin?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 15, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> @Bruce Stephens from your past few replies, it sounds like you _still_ haven't watched the video. Nobody is having a laugh, and nobody is falling for anything. From what I have seen it seems legit. Even the first 2 mins to me show this is not an illusion or confidence trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have watched it, and I still think my hypothesis is reasonable: it started with one (or more) people who were deliberately having a laugh, but then the meme spread to people who genuinely (but obviously incorrectly) think that brass keys sticking to their necks is a side effect of the vaccine making them magnetic.

Do the people making the video believe any of it? Not sure. I'm not sure they care even slightly. They know there's an audience and that's all that matters.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 15, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> @mikeyB
> 
> My theory? I don't have any theories, what are you talking about?


Ok, it's not your theory. But you agree with the point of these videos and post this rubbish.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Dec 15, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> I was only trying to give a plausible explanation why.


And failing, I'm afraid. The video you gave of your "plausible explanation" showed how the beads are removed at the end, meaning the vaccines would contain little if any of the magnetic beads. And the other one looks a lot like people having small, smooth, bits of metal rested on their arms (always on bare skin). I don't find that persuasive.

How about giving their skin a bit of a clean first, or showing that it still works through thin cloth or paper, or use a compass and show that one shoulder moves the arm but the other one doesn't? Or using some more sensitive magnetometer?

It all seems like most of the people "investigating" aren't really trying, and my guess is they aren't because they know it'll disappear if they do.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 15, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> MikeyB
> 
> It was your challenge, how could I resist a 10,000 challenge?. I was only trying to give a plausible explanation why. I don't agree with anything, I'm only looking at what I can see. Have you actually seen the video I gave you the link to?


Yes. Brief clips of folk with those ultra light magnets sticking to their arms. Why are the clips so brief? And why the arms not vertical?  Believe me, I would pay you £10,000 if you could show me a video with someone walking down the street with a magnet sticking to their arm.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 15, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> As I said, hearsay, conjecture, theory and opinion are irrelevant. It's such an easy one to disprove for yourselves. Doesn't need any debate or discussion. £1.



Amity, are you just deliberately trying to goad and irritate forum members in this thread? You press the point as if you agree with the theory, then deny you have an opinion.

I feel I must remind you that that posting in a way that you know (or suspect) will annoy others is against forum rules, even if you find it amusing or distracting. 

Since you acknowledge that vaccines dissipate, unless one has had a booster a few days ago, how could anyone rise to your ‘challenge’?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 15, 2022)

Amity Island said:


> Mike,
> 
> You are asking me (which I am very surprised at to be honest) if I am deliberately trying to goad and irritate forum members? the answer to that is a clear no. I don't have an opinion on it, all was doing was trying to (objectively) offer anything that could look to show what was claimed. I've said over and over again, it's an easy theory to disprove. I'm not trying to annoy others either.
> 
> I am not claiming anything, just trying to be objective and open minded.



Perhaps it would be easier if you accepted other people’s explanations and/or opinions then, rather than continuing to press the point? I think it is this which gives the impression you give credence to the suggested theory.

Personally, I don’t feel it necessary to conduct an n=1 experiment on myself to show that this was not worth my while worrying about. Much less sharing it (promoting it?) on a public forum.

If your interest is merely academic and inquisitive (about this and other topics), I’m not sure you are presenting things in the way you intend. The fact that you share content gives the impression that you support the ideas suggested. I think you need to be much clearer if that isn’t the case. Especially where you are sharing increasingly niche views and content?


----------



## Dave_Z1a (Dec 15, 2022)

The magnetic thing was quite interesting to see on tv, especially the live broadcast from Brazil where a news team was testing this on random members of the public, results were quite shocking and the studio soon cut the feed. Did a fair bit of investigation on Pfizers experimental so called vaccine, less so on others, and concluded it, or any of them certainly weren't for me. After reading some of the documents the court forced pfizer to release I an glad I didn't. Pfizers covid vaccine biological product file detailing the adverse reactions, deaths and injuries should have been made public knowledge in order that people could make more informed choices, their day of reckoning will come.


----------

